# I killed a big one !!



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Dressed out at about 350 pounds. It took both of us to drag it back to the truck !!

LOL !

Raker


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Larry the cable guy says it best
"if you don think thats funny you can just leave"


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ROADKILL...the only truly free lunch.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nice shootin', Tex.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats funny as heck!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Too funny man good thing you didn't hit it with your truck
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a classic for sure. Thanks for the humor and laugh.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it lookd a little inflated. llol


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

If he's right..... I don't wanna' be!!! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heee heee heee thats good..i was ;looking to see a huge buck(deer) thanks for the laugh.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats funny right there. I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man that is great! I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!


----------

